# G2 Slide - Easy or Hard to Rack? (or somewhere inbetween?)



## GIGANTORE (Jul 1, 2018)

Just looking for some feedback on the G2 as far as racking the slide (I imagine it is the same as the PT111 Millennium?) Reason being I am a senior and though I am not otherwise aware that I have lost any grip strength, I have a XD .45 and it is so difficult for me that I had to get one of those clamp-on pull rings to operate it. This is not a problem as that gun is my Home D weapon, but if I get the G2 it's going to be for carry and I have to able to rack and clear it with no with no pull ring. Of course the obvious thing to do is go find a shop where I can handle one before buying but the shops around here do not always have what I am looking for in stock - that's what happened with the XD, I ordered it without handling one first. But until I get to try one myself I thought I'd ask some opinions - thanks!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

My opinion is to avoid Taurus altogether. There are better choices for around the same price range. I don't own a Taurus and wouldn't but since I teach a pistol class to retired folks, I get asked a lot about them. Mainly because of the price. In order to be able to discuss the G2 without much bias, I've borrowed a couple and rented them a few times, putting around 350 rounds through the G2 all total, maybe a few more. The positives are that I find them comfortable to hold. I also have had no reliability issues in the least. 

The downside, is their reputation and customer service is not at all very good. I am an older guy with neuropathy and fairly painful arthritic hands. I have a hard time racking some slides and usually have a qualified gunsmith make it easier for me. I found the slide a little harder than average on the G2. It was gritty as well on all that I tried. The trigger pull might be the poorest of just about any gun I've used in almost 50 years of handling firearms. That trigger is so long it's almost to the back of the guard before a very mushy break. The first time I tried one, I thought it was broken. People new to handguns just don't know better, I would guess or they get used to it. I suppose I could as well, but I see no reason to try. I just wouldn't own it. 

There are a lot of striker fired type guns out there which cost in the $250 plus range which would be a far better choice. One of the problems with the G2 is the design makes it hard for a gunsmith to lighten up the slide a little or fix the trigger. Another issue is when you try a gun in a gun store, it's brand new and pretty stiff. If you can find a range which rents handguns, you can try several out before deciding on what's best for you, and they are generally broken in. 

Personally, I'd be looking at something like the Walther PPS. It's got a wonderful trigger and it's fairly easy to rack the slide once you've cleaned out the factory preservatives and lubricated it. Unfortunately, it's a fair amount higher, coming in at around $350 street. 

For between $260 and $275 you should also look at the Ruger LC9 series of pistols. 

My carry gun is the venerable Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm. I had to have a gunsmith smooth it up for my arthritic hands, but it is wonderful now. They are going to be around $140 or so more than the G2 but absolutely worth it. 

With your and my hands, I'd advise an Uplala loader for loading the magazines on anything you buy. It'll save you painful hands.


----------



## GIGANTORE (Jul 1, 2018)

Craigh said:


> My opinion is to avoid Taurus altogether. There are better choices for around the same price range. I don't own a Taurus and wouldn't but since I teach a pistol class to retired folks, I get asked a lot about them. Mainly because of the price. In order to be able to discuss the G2 without much bias, I've borrowed a couple and rented them a few times, putting around 350 rounds through the G2 all total, maybe a few more. The positives are that I find them comfortable to hold. I also have had no reliability issues in the least.
> 
> The downside, is their reputation and customer service is not at all very good. I am an older guy with neuropathy and fairly painful arthritic hands. I have a hard time racking some slides and usually have a qualified gunsmith make it easier for me. I found the slide a little harder than average on the G2. It was gritty as well on all that I tried. The trigger pull might be the poorest of just about any gun I've used in almost 50 years of handling firearms. That trigger is so long it's almost to the back of the guard before a very mushy break. The first time I tried one, I thought it was broken. People new to handguns just don't know better, I would guess or they get used to it. I suppose I could as well, but I see no reason to try. I just wouldn't own it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Craigh. The reason I'm considering the G2 is because the word is the reliability is outstanding for a gun in that price range. I'm not really limited financially to a gun in that price range, I'm just thinking it's a helluva deal if it is as reliable as claimed? My main consideration for a carry SA is how difficult the slide is to rack. Aside from dependability, that's my focal point now because if it's got too much resistance it's just not going to work for me. I am also looking at the XDE because the slide is supposed to be a lot easier than most because it is hammer fired? If hammer fired guns are easier to rack, on average, than strikers, then I can limit my choice to hammer fired guns because the hammer/striker choice otherwise makes no difference to me. If that is the case I might also trade in the XD .45 for a full size CZ 9mm which will carry even more rounds.

Thanks for recommending the Uplula I do have one...there's no way I could load that double-stack .45 mag without it :smt083


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Well for one, the G2 has been reliable for me, but that's limited use. It certainly isn't really well known for reliability in the circles I am involved with. It's also not particularly known as being easy to rack with its double captive spring. Otherwise the G2 is a typical striker fired weapon

I understand in theory, a hammer fired weapon should be slightly easier to rack, but in my experience I've found little or no difference. A good gunsmith can really help a well made striker fired handgun be everything you want while not hurting reliability. That said, I own quite a few of both types.

Even if a G2 proves reliable, I just don't recommend it to anyone. If something does go wrong, you'd have to deal with Taurus' customer service and repair policies, and that has been shown to be a nightmare for many owners. You just need to Google it to be inundated with real stories by real owners. We see it often on this forum. Lately, it's been the Taurus class action suite where Taurus is sending out brown 9mm in exchange for nicer finish 40 cal versions they were sent after a year or more wait. Like I mentioned, there are just so many better choices, even in hammer fired handguns.

I love the various CZ designs but can no longer rack them easily. Because the slide fits into the frame rails in that design, there is much less to grip. Look at the slide serrations and you'll see what I mean. From top to bottom, tho slide is just very thin as is the cocking serrations. Lovely guns but not for my hands. I doubt you'd be able to work them easily either. The same holds true for any of the CZ clones from Italy to Turkey. I'd love to own a CZ 75B but I can't rack it easily at all.

Really, my advice still stands. I'd be looking at quality handguns, then turn it over to a competent gunsmith who has experience tuning handguns for older people and many women. I do some of that work myself, but have a local guy who finishes it off for me where it's amazingly better than it was from the factory. You'd be impressed and would do it that way ever after. In fact, if you can find this kind of quality gunsmith, I'd go talk with him prior to buying anything at all. I'd explain my issues, maybe showing him. Let him help you with your short list, then let him prove it to you once you buy what he has had the best luck with.

Taurus Millenium G2: It Kinda Busted [Full Review)


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

YosemiteSam, As a actual owner of the Taurus G-2 I really don't think you'll have a problem racking the slide. The G-2 has been an awesome gun! I originally bought it as a truck gun back 3 or 4yrs ago because of the price and features, the gun hasn't disappointed me one bit. Never a problem with function with any ammo I've feed it, it became my carry gun and has been for quite awhile now. I like that a its a double stack compact gun that is easy to conceal. YosemiteSam I think your gonna like the G-2 its a compact gun that you can use at the range and enjoy shooting rather than firing 20rds and leave because the gun is so darn hard to control and uncomfortable to shoot. Buying the G-2 was one of the best decisions I ever made, what was gonna be a throw around truck gun quickly became my C.C. gun of choice. Its a keeper!

I just saw your thinking of a full size CZ I have a CZ-75 DB its a great gun its heavy no polymer on this gun all steel, but it shoots good.


----------



## GIGANTORE (Jul 1, 2018)

Cannon said:


> YosemiteSam, As a actual owner of the Taurus G-2 I really don't think you'll have a problem racking the slide. The G-2 has been an awesome gun! I originally bought it as a truck gun back 3 or 4yrs ago because of the price and features, the gun hasn't disappointed me one bit. Never a problem with function with any ammo I've feed it, it became my carry gun and has been for quite awhile now. I like that a its a double stack compact gun that is easy to conceal. YosemiteSam I think your gonna like the G-2 its a compact gun that you can use at the range and enjoy shooting rather than firing 20rds and leave because the gun is so darn hard to control and uncomfortable to shoot. Buying the G-2 was one of the best decisions I ever made, what was gonna be a throw around truck gun quickly became my C.C. gun of choice. Its a keeper!
> 
> I just saw your thinking of a full size CZ I have a CZ-75 DB its a great gun its heavy no polymer on this gun all steel, but it shoots good.


Thanks. Cannon. I really need to find a store that has these in stock so I can work the slides and see how they handle. I think the CZ 75 Compact is gorgeous and ultra-reliable but it's thick for a carry gun (1.38" - the G2 is 1.2" I think?) There's a lot of factors to consider. On paper, the gun that seems to meet all my requirements (?) is the XDE. It's a single stack (only 1.00" wide) but is 8+1 / 9+1 which is not bad. The slide is supposedly very easy too.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

YosemiteSam I bought my G-2 online from Palmetto State armory but before I did I was able to handle the gun at a local gun shop, so I didn't buy blind. Nothing beats actually handling before you buy the gun fit me well but the gun shop wanted 379.00 Palmetto had them on sale online for 225.00 so I made my 1st online gun buy, they sent the gun to a local dealer with a FFL and I filled out all the forums and paid him 15.00 to transfer the G-2, So for just under 250.00 it was all mine. I have a Bersa BP9 CC single stack 8 + 1, a Ruger 380 LCP and my CZ 75 BD of the four I carry the G2 but when its really warm out the LCP but its to small for anything but in your face contact. The problem for me with compact CC guns is the grips on most are just to small for me to get a decent grip, and many of them slip in my hand because they don't have a textured grip. Trust me your hand wont slip with the G2 it has the tackiest grip of any handgun I've ever tried. Good luck in your search.


----------

